# Major Worry



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie got knelt on accidentally by one of my friends tonight.  I'm terrified that something is seriously wrong internally. Outwardly the only damage is a number of feathers lost on the back of Cookie's head, but her initial reaction was to squawk, fly and then gasp desperately with slightly buggy looking eyes.

She then appeared to hyperventilate a bit, breathing extremely rapidly. She shut her eyes for a while, but remained perched and upright. I decided to take her up to my brother, partially to get her somewhere quieter and also to keep my friend from seeing any distress or signs of pain. It took so much to keep my own emotions in check. My friend felt so awful that i couldn't make things worse.

The few times i checked on Cookie and Bailee (keeping his lady company) with my brother she appeared to have slowed her breathing down to normal but was partially lying down on Tim's shoulder. She is now (approx 3hrs after being squashed) perched in what appears to be her normal stance next to Bailee in their cage. I don't know whether it's worth the stress (on her) of putting her in a smaller cage with a heat pad over night. 

I know how birds hide their problems, i'm scared i'll wake up tomorrow to find her dead.  I don't know what to do. The soonest i can get her to a competent vet is in the morning which i'll definitely do if she's not herself in any way.

It's probably worth mentioning that i realised what was about to happen milliseconds before my friend moved over Cookie, i threw my hand in the way and took some of the weight. Cookie was squashed only momentarily. 

There is of course the possibility that she could have an egg developing, and though the impact was definitely on the upper part of her body i'm scared that any egg might have been squashed inside her. I'm not scared for the egg but for the serious problems this would create for Cookie.

I just can't believe this has happened. In the mayhem Snickers landed himself behind the large, heavy tv cabinet. In the process of trying to fetch him out i accidentally pulled out half his tail.  He's looking a little sorry for himself too.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm no expert Bea, but if you are worried that something is wrong with her internally, keep an eye on her and check for blood or anything unusual in her poop. That will be the most obvious sign that something is wrong inside. I wouldn't stress her by moving her to a smaller cage though. 

There is nothing you could have done to prevent this, and it's no one's fault, least of all yours. If it was only a second or two of pressure, she'd obviously feel a bit squashed, but should hopefully be okay. Just keep an eye on her, and try not to communicate your stress and worry to her. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The breathing was the first thing i was looking for, due to the area that was squashed. And i asked my brother if she pooped on him and she had, normal looking apparently. I don't know that i can go to bed not knowing if she'll be ok.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm also no expert, and i have no idea just how much Cookie was squashed, but it sounds like she is just a little in shock. I hope someone can advise you better on what to do.

On the topic of feather-pulling.... i did the same to one of my budgies the other day. I was trying to catch him in the cage to give him a drop on the neck, and pulled on his tail a bit too hard after he slipped from my hand. 4 feathers dropped out when he flew away. I was so upset..... i cried! He is moulting though, so i'm hoping they were a little loose to begin with. He now has a little stump like a lovebird.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like you had a rough day yesterday. My heart started to beat fast just reading your post. I think you are smart enough to notice anything wrong with your Cookie. As for the feathers lost as long as there was no blood or any bleeding stopped quickly I'm sure you have nothing to worry about there. How is Cookie today? Is she back to her old self?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's not back to her old self at all.  Her breathing seems a little laboured, which is what it was like when i checked her before bed last night. She also seems to be limping or moving tentatively, though she was able to climb across the cage from one perch to another. I've removed the nest box to hopefully stop Bailee from trying anything with her.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww Bea, I'm so sorry to hear of your problems. I really hope that Cookie is a little better now and fingers crossed that it is just shock (I know that's bad enough) and nothing more serious. As for Snickers tail, well.......that will grow back, he'll be fine. Please keep us updated on Cookie, bless her little feathers.



Edit.

We seemed to have posted at the same time. I'm so very sorry Bea, you will obviously have to take her to the vets. Maybe she is just a little bruised and sore, you know your bird so I have every confidence that you will be doing the right thing. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks. I just had to take Bailee out of the cage, he was being male. "Aww, you have a head ache today? Take some aspirin then! Now lets make eggies!!" I'm more than likely going to take Cookie into the vet as an emergency as soon as the vets opens. It's a good thing that i won't miss much at school today.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck...........give her loads of head scritches from me.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

bea iam sorry for cookie she will come thru keep us updated on the vet visted all the best


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie's at the vets at least for the day. She's being kept in a hot box and will shortly be given fluids and pain meds. If she won't eat during the day she'll be tube fed this afternoon. Bailee came along with us and he's screaming bloody murder at the moment, he would jump straight onto the vets hand trying to go wherever Cookie went. It's quite heartbreaking. I'm just so scared i'll get the call today saying Cookie didn't make it. She really didn't look too great. The vet is hoping that while she hasn't got the inclination to pull herself through this (because of pain) he's hoping that they can pull her through.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is terrible! I hope she's doing better now.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, I really hope she pulls through, if she's a fighter she'll fight this and she'll end up being fine. Think positive, as hard as it is to do so, it may help her through this and you'll get a call saying she's going to be fine.

Poor little thing, I hope she's gonna be fine and the Vet helps her enough to get her back to her normal self, or atleast a lot better than she was when you took her into the Vet. 

Edit: I assume they will be ringing you later on to let you know how she is, so for now I got my fingers crossed for you that everything will be all good!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to call later for an update, though if there was a turn for the worse they would call me.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Has the vet said anything about what the damage was? I hope it wasn't anything too serious.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my prayers are with you and cookie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

tielfan said:


> Has the vet said anything about what the damage was? I hope it wasn't anything too serious.


We don't know for sure, but it's probably bruising to the chest and lungs. The anaesthetic risk for xrays or ultrasound are too high with Cookie the way she is now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Bruising to the chest and lungs isn't great but it does sound more hopeful than a lot of other things I can imagine. The vet will keep her fed, hydrated, and comfortable, and hopefully that will be enough to get her through!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  I hope Cookie will get better soon. She is in the best place she can be right now to get better and hopefully she will be able to come home soon.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

My thoughts are with you guys. I really hope Cookie recovers quickly and you can have her back at home with you.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just phoned for an update and she's no better, no worse. She's been given fluids, pain killers and antibiotics (because the stress could make her susceptible to disease), but she's yet to eat. She'll be force fed with a crop needle at some stage today if she continues to be disinterested in food. 

So basically she's in for the night. The avian vet will be working tomorrow (he wasn't today, but the other vets at the clinic have lots of experience too) so he'll be able to check her out in the morning and offer his opinion too.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww Bea, I really don't know what to say. I'm so devastated that this has happened to little Cookie. All my thoughts are with you and fingers crossed for Cookie.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

i hope she is going to make a full recovery bea!
im so sad about cookie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the support everyone. It's really tough for me to know that she's in a bit of a touch and go situation and i can't be with her. I hope to wake up to good news tomorrow.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news of her accident, Bea. I really hope she pulls through for you and Bailee.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh Bea im so sorry....all i've done is think about Cookie all afternoon.....i really hope she pulls through....if love and thoughts help then she has got so much on her side right now....i can't even comprehend what you are going through not knowing.....just when you think they are the hardiest little troopers something like this happens...im ss it had to happen to cookie....i will be thinking of all of you and will be checking at work tomorrow to see how she is going....lots of love to you and bailee, snickers, gracie, zoe, blinkie, fizzy and ozzie


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

For what it's worth, I would think that by this time the bruising and swelling has reached its peak and won't get any worse. If there isn't any permanent organ damage, then maybe it's just a matter of keeping her supported until she heals enough to function on her own. I hope so anyway. Hang in there Cookie!


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Fingers crossed for Cookie. We're all thinking of her and wishing her better.

There's nothing worse than having an animal at the vets when you can't explain to them why they're there. 

Will be checking in often tomorrow.

Love to all of you.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I just saw this... I´m so sorry about what happened... crossing everything crossable so Cookie pulls through.. and gets back to her usual self...

you are in our thoughts....((sending healing vibes))


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope cookie is doing better.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I haven't been on here for a couple of days, so this is the first time I have seen this Bea...I am so sorry. And you and Cookie are in all of our thoughts and prayers. Cookie is a fighter and I really hope she will pull through this. It is a terrible accident but she is in the best place for now and if she hasn't got any worse I guess that is a good sign. The very best of luck!!


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thats good they kept her over nite saying prayers for you



ps HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEA
may all your birthday wishes come true


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Derek, it will be a happy birthday when i know Cookie's made it through the night. The vet opens shortly, i'll give them a chance to call with bad news before i call looking for good news.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Good luck Bea. Happy b-day Aswell. Didn't know ours was so close together (8 days apart lol well more like a few years and 8 days =P)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just phoned and Cookie made it through the night. She's apparently looking a little brighter this morning and moving around a bit. She still hasn't eaten much at all (on her own), so she might be in another night depending on how she goes today. The avian vet might be able to shed some more light on her condition when he checks her out this morning.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

well thats a bit of good news bea hope all goes well with the avian check up


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's good to hear 

and Happy Birthday Didn't know it was your birthday


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats good to hear and have a blessed happy birthday


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh im glad to hear it's looking positive for her...will still keep every thing crossed until she is home and happy....happy birthday too...i hope you can enjoy it a little at least


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bea i'm so glad she's at least doing a little better, i'm so sorry to hear that she was hurt. Thankls for keeping us updated and she's in my thoughts and prayers as well

Mikey


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bea, I pray your Birthday wish will come true and Cookie will pull thru this and get back to her old self.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is the first thread I came to this morning, I'm so pleased it's a little bit better news. Hopefully it was just bad bruising and time will heal it. Enjoy your birthday Bea, things are looking brighter.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am so sorry Bea to hear what has happened I just came across this thread and couldn't believe it poor Cookie my thoughts are with you at this hard time hopefully when I check again Cookie will be back home and on her way to a speedy recovery.

I know its hard to celebrate with all thats going on but I wish you a Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this.  But at least she is improving slightly, that's the main thing. I hope all the best for her and wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bea, I just got back from vacation and finally had a chance to sit and go through my e-mail.

We are so sorry to hear about Cookie. And poor Bailee!! 

Our prayers are with you all. Please keep the faith. 

Kathie


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

just checking in... and gladly to see Cookie has made it through... hoping she keeps getting better and better as time goes...

here´s to a great Bday!!..and Cookie´s full recovery


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It's good to see that she has made it through the night which means she is still fighting strong. I'm sorry that this had to happen so close to your Birthday but I wish you a happy one. Lets hope she will be home very soon.  Good Luck.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was able to pick Cookie up yesterday afternoon. I had my friend (the one who kneeled on her) with me all day yesterday so i wasn't able to get online with the good news! Cookie is staggering around like a drunk sailor, because of her bruising. She's got a limp which the vets hope will go away with time but if not she's still just as perfect to me. She was scoffing down seed in the car on the way home from the vet and i gave her a millet spray when i put her back in her regular cage with Bailee and i don't think she's left the millets side.  Bailee hasn't left her side either. He was overwhelmed with happiness to have his Cookie back and he sung to her for like 15mins. At one point he got so excited that he lost volume control and was belting out his awful ear piercing happy whistle. We're both very relieved to have Cookie home.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

YAY COOKIE IS OK!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww that is good to hear , glad she's doing better, I'm sure she'll be back to her old self soon


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee's already got himself exiled from Cookie's cage.  They were mating. I heard and ran to interupt, there's just no way that's happening until Cookie's completely better.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

iam glad shes on the mend bea tiels they are worse than rabbits


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that she is home  And Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So glad to hear she's doing well. You keep that bad boy off of her!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh thank goodness Bea im so glad to hear she is home and mending....oh my goodness Bailee....give the poor girl a break!!!!!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Have been following the thread... So glad Cookie is home and mending.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I am glad Cookie is doing better!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m so verry happy for the both of you


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

So glad to hear that cookie is home and eating and doing better, i hope her road to a full recovery is short and that she is her loving cookie self again very very soon. Also a happy belated birthday Bea!!!

Mikey


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, Bailee was trying to welcome her home -cough-

I'm so glad to hear she's okay, what a great birthday present. Happy belated birthday, incidentally!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Fantastic news!!!! I couldn't have wished for a better message to wake up to this morning. Lots of TLC and I'm sure she will be fine now.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Happy Homecoming to Cookie. See...your birthday wish did come true. Glad she's home and safe.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

What a relief that she was well enough to return home!  I am sure she will be fine soon, just as long as Bailee starts to behave!  :lol:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Wonderful news! That Bailee really knows how to throw a welcome home party, doesn't he?


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Yup, keep a good eye on cookie, and a vet checkup is a good idea

Yeah one time i leaned on the floor to hit my alarm clock and my freya was on the floor, and i accidentally pulled a tailfeather from her, She was ok, but i felt so bad 

Im sure cookie Will be okay


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Such good news! Yay for Cookie!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How's she doing Bea?


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bea,

We're so happy that Cookie has recovered. As for Bailee's behavior... well, I guess there are different ways to show one is happy.

Keep posting on her progress.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm getting nervous that Cookie's going to lay an egg. I really don't think that would be the best thing for her to be doing right now. Bailee's still in a separate cage but sitting as close to Cookie as possible...and Cookie has been marching along the lowest perch, butt in the air making her sexy seduction noises. She's as bad as he is!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hahahaha you have 2 sexed up tiels!!!! i hope they calm down...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Manipulating the day length seems to be the most effective way to get birds out of breeding mode. Make sure they get at least 13 hours a night of uninterrupted darkness. It'll probably take a week before you see any difference in their behavior, and maybe a bit longer than that before you really start to feel confident. 

A windowless room is perfect for this because you have total control over how long the birds are in the dark. I got Shodu out of breeding mode in the middle of summer by making her sleep in a small cage in a closet. Five month old Casper recently started mating with his sister  so I put him in the closet at night for about a week and a half. It seemed like it wasn't working and he was resisting me more and more so I gave up, and then a day or two later he suddenly stopped trying to bang Teela. The closet treatment is GOOOOOOD. The spring weather is working against you so their urges will probably return, but hopefully the delay will be long enough for Cookie to fully recover.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

With my school schedule and Zoe's need to be out separately there's really no way for me to put the tiels to bed earlier. They get 10hrs sleep at the moment, and 2-3 hrs out of their cage per day. I don't feel like any less than that is enough.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It's good to see that Cookie is back to her flirtatious self. LOL.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Cookie must be on the way to recovery if she's at it aswell!  Tutt Tutt!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> With my school schedule and Zoe's need to be out separately there's really no way for me to put the tiels to bed earlier.


You can only do the things that are possible of course. And I'm no expert, but it seems to me that egg-laying could be very dangerous for her right now. I've been told that hens can store sperm for a month, so she still has the potential to lay fertile eggs. And of course she can lay infertile ones without any help from Bailee. So anything you can do to squelch her breeding urge would be a good thing! 

If I remember right, in the past she hasn't laid eggs without a nestbox so maybe you're safe enough. But springtime can put a little extra oomph in the breeding urge so there's no guarantee.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Bea,

So glad to hear that Cookie is back home and recovering even if she is in a breeding frame of mind. 

Happy belated birthday btw, hope you had a great day.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

tielfan said:


> If I remember right, in the past she hasn't laid eggs without a nestbox so maybe you're safe enough. But springtime can put a little extra oomph in the breeding urge so there's no guarantee.


She actually did lay a second clutch without a nesting box after Snickers.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> She actually did lay a second clutch without a nesting box after Snickers.


Yikes. You have to do what you think is best, but if she was mine and still acting horny I'd stick her in the closet for long nights even if it meant no out-of-cage time. The closet treatment is temporary (a week or so) and she has a nice big cage to play in during the day so she won't be hopelessly deprived. Egg binding on the other hand can be a death sentence and she's already weak from the accident. I hope she's calming down on her own so you don't have to resort to desperate measures!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If i'm right about her having an egg then she has it in her now, her butt looks somewhat swollen. She hasn't been behaving flirtatiously the past few days without Bailee in the cage, and changing her light cycle won't stop an egg already in the making. I'm going to wait it out for now.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bea, How is she doing concerning the bruising?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It does sound like an egg is on the way and you're right, there's nothing to be done except wait. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My suspicions were correct, Cookie laid an egg from her perch last night. She was tired afterwards but no more than she would ordinarily be i don't think. Now to see if she'll keep laying, i hope not.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Poor little Cookie.

How is she doing with the bruising?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If she laid the egg from the perch I'm guessing that it broke when it hit the cage floor. It's a relief that she was able to pass it successfully though. Last I heard she was limping, and if she didn't have the physical function to walk properly it made me worried that maybe she wouldn't have the physical function to deliver an egg. Hopefully she won't lay any more after this because she really doesn't need the extra stress right now.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She doesn't appear to have an egg butt, and the second would be due today, so we'll see what happens.

She still isn't able to move like she could before. She limps and throughout the day has to lay down to rest. In the evenings she lays on my chest and snoozes.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Aw. she still needs some rehab time. Hope she gives herself a break from egg laying!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

What have you done with the egg?? Naughty Bailee see whats he's started now!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully she won't lay another egg. She should still be resting, silly girl.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She hasn't laid another egg yet, and i would've expected it to be here last night. Fingers crossed that we've seen the end of it for now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is she actually lying down to rest? That's very unusual! But she seems to be functioning well enough so it's probably OK.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

tielfan said:


> Is she actually lying down to rest? That's very unusual! But she seems to be functioning well enough so it's probably OK.


Yeah she is, she angles herself along a perch so she can lay along it. It's not something she usually does, but it is something i've seen some of my fatter aviary budgies do.


----------

